# Trivia 10/5



## luckytrim (Oct 5, 2019)

trivia 10/5
DID YOU KNOW...
About 100 years ago, 40% of American infants did not crawl.  Instead, they
crabbed on their backs, hitched, or log rolled to avoid  tripping on the long
gowns that babies wore during that era.


1. Who directed the 2014 Academy Award winning Best Picture  "Twelve Years a
Slave?"
  a. - Steve McQueen
  b. - Quentin Tarantino
  c. - Clint Eastwood
  d. - Martin Scorsese
2. Strange Words are These ;
INGURGITATE
3. The name of the overshoe, "Galoshes" , is from which  language ?
  a. - Hungarian
  b. - Spanish
  c. - French
  d. - Russian
4. What's the archaic term for Polio ?
(Hint; Two words)
5. Can you name the two Commanding Officers of the M*A*S*H  TV  series ?
6. British duo Peter and Gordon's first recording reached  Number One in 
1964; do you recall the title ?
Hint; "Please, Lock me Away...."
7. What word can be used to describe both a popular beer from  Mexico and a 
gaseous envelope that surrounds the Sun and other  stars?
8. Which sign of the Zodiac has the amethyst as it's  birthstone ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Heineken is the best-selling German beer  worldwide.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - a
2. To Swallow ; opposite of Regurgitate
3. - c
4. Infantile Paralysis
5. Henry Blake and Sherman Potter
6. A World Without Love
7. Corona
8. Aquarius

CRAP !!
Heineken is a very popular beer, but it's brewed in the  Netherlands.


----------

